# Marlin semi auto .22 Le



## gw678 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a marlin semi auto .22 lr. When I shoot, the first round shoots fine, but the case doesn't eject and it doesn't put a new round in the chamber. Why?


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jul 4, 2014)

go to youtube and learn how to take it apart properly and clean it. make sure you don't over tighten the screws when putting it back together.
it is quite simple.


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 6, 2014)

go to rimfire central and check out the stickys in the Marlin semi auto section. You are looking for the ejection wire modification.


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 6, 2014)

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=388240

try this.


----------



## gw678 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot. I will definatly check that out


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 6, 2014)

Try different ammo.


----------



## goob (Jul 7, 2014)

1.) Are you trying to shoot shorts or long match ammo?
2.) If not, you probably just need to clean it really good.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 11, 2014)

If it is clip fed, it could be the clip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2014)

ted_BSR said:


> If it is clip fed, it could be the clip.





No No:


Magazine . . .


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:
> 
> 
> Magazine . . .



Tubular magazine? No, but what would you call this?


----------



## goob (Jul 16, 2014)

ted_BSR said:


> Tubular magazine? No, but what would you call this?



A magazine.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 16, 2014)

goob said:


> A magazine.



If I said the magazine might be the issue, it would probably be assumed that I meant a tubular magazine, which is most common on this type of rifle. I realize it is not a "clip", but how would you differentiate between this magazine, and a tubular magazine without a picture?


----------



## goob (Jul 16, 2014)

A magazine is a magazine, tube or detachable, I haven't seen a "clip" fed marlin 22 auto(assuming its a 60 or the like).

Unless you said "clip" in the context of most consider that magazine a clip.



And I like the stock on that rifle too. Mine are too dark IMO.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jul 16, 2014)

*box magazine*

I'd call that thing in the pic a detachable box magazine.

The tubular magazine isn't detachable, just the spring-pusher part is.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 17, 2014)

goob said:


> A magazine is a magazine, tube or detachable, I haven't seen a "clip" fed marlin 22 auto(assuming its a 60 or the like).
> 
> Unless you said "clip" in the context of most consider that magazine a clip.
> 
> ...



Fair enough. This one is Marlin Glenfield 989G.

I recently refinished the stock, and reblued it. Stripping of the stain was key to getting the grain to really pop.


----------



## goob (Jul 17, 2014)

ted_BSR said:


> Fair enough. This one is Marlin Glenfield 989G.
> 
> I recently refinished the stock, and reblued it. Stripping of the stain was key to getting the grain to really pop.



Right I remember seeing your refurb post now!


----------

